# Jura Impressa E40 randomly not dispensing coffee (clear water in drip tray)



## sammyse (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi, I have a Jura Impressa E40, and I have an intermittent problem I can't figure out:

The machine will randomly either dispense the coffee as expected, or, it will leave the coffee grounds dry and instead clear water will find it's way into the drip tray.

Currently, the problem is completely random, with about 4 out of 10 times resulting in coffee, and 6 out of 10 times resulting in clear water in the drip tray, and dry grounds in the waste bin. Same goes for the rinse cycle - sometimes through the coffee nozzle, and sometimes directly into the drip tray.

I service the machine myself - a year ago I installed a refurbished brew unit (with a metal pin drain valve).

I took apart the machine yesterday, and disassembled the brew unit and gave everything a thorough clean, and replaced the o rings, and lubed everything up. I especially cleaned the drain valve and piston, suspecting it was not diverting the water into the coffee puck.

It's all back together again, and everything seems in order, except for the randomness I describe above. It's still there.

I visually inspected all the pipes, and saw no blockages or leaks.

What has be stumped is the randomness - if this was a split pipe, I'd expect the problem to be more persistent, not intermittent.

Not sure where to go from here - can anybody suggest something?

Thanks,

S


----------



## sammyse (Sep 12, 2008)

Well, I think I have solved it. 
I stripped and cleaned the drain valve assembly and found one of the washers to be torn (the one on the right)

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201107/e782e148f18ee756dd7f867e7eee7935.jpg

and the pin bent!!

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201107/e3077dd41ea14cb14d9fa10ee9922213.jpg

Luckily I had spare (old) parts. So far so good.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## sammyse (Sep 12, 2008)

By the way, does anyone know a good UK supplier for these individual parts shown above?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------

